# Sticky  GT Series 48" Dozer Blade Manual Model 486.244120



## guest2

This is the current Sears Craftsman GT series dozer blade manual. This blade fits at least from 1996-2004 GT series including GT, GT3000, DGT4000, GT5000, and DGT6000.

front cover
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4704>


----------



## guest2

page 2
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4705>


----------



## guest2

pg 3
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4706>


----------



## guest2

pg 4
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4707>


----------



## guest2

pg 5
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4708>


----------



## guest2

pg 6
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4709>


----------



## KevinJD325

Wow

SixChows, Many THANK YOU'S

We have 6-12" of snow planned for tomarrow. The neighbor is a contractor that has a number of customers on his back to wrap up their jobs before x-mas, despite the fact he told them back in Oct. that might not happen. Anyway he is awfully busy. I'm just trying to help him out getting the tractor and blade running right for tomarrow. This has been a tremendous help to me and him. 

Thank you for taking the time to help us out.

Merry Christmas!!
Kevin


----------



## guest2

pg 7
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4710>


----------



## guest2

pg 8
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4711>


----------



## guest2

pg 9
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4712>


----------



## guest2

pg 10
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4713>


----------



## guest2

pg 11
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4714>


----------



## guest2

pg 12
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4715>


----------



## guest2

pg 13
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4716>


----------



## guest2

pg14
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4717>


----------



## guest2

pg 15
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4718>


----------



## guest2

rear cover
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4719>


----------



## guest2

Kevin
Glad to help!

Just a few things that I remember from installing this blade, make that large nut/bolt that goes through the channel and pivot plate as tight as possible while still allowing it to pivot otherwise the little spring will break.

The second thing is try to remember how far the nuts for the mower deck were on the lift link rods. It will make it a little easier to align the deck come spring. If you already took them out, just thread them all the way to the top of the link when you put the deck on and adjust them downward until the deck is level and the height adjuster seems accurate.


----------



## KevinJD325

Copied every page. 

Sure appreciate the tips on setting up for the spring reinstall of the mower!!

Getting late now, wait till I show the friend your great work. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER

Hi Sixchows!

Sure wish my G14 was running since it has a blower and snowplow. This snowstorm here in Ohio caught me with just my DGT6000 and a box scrapper. Took the scarcifier and boxes off and it did okay, but I would like this blade better! I am watching a couple of these on eBay right now since all the Sear's around the area are out.

Unfortunately, the electric actuator on the sleeve hitch won't float so I am constantly having to adjust the setting. I'm thinking about taking that off for the winter and putting the handle back on so I have float. How long does one of these blades take to install? I have a grill guard on mine so I assume that will have to be removed.

Have a Merry Christmas!
Brian


----------



## guest2

Brian
The grille guard would need to be removed. As with most sears attachments the first time is always the hardest. The actual mounting isn't too bad, but installing the brackets, figuring out the different screw sizes, and reading the manual is what takes the time. To remove it and reinstall is actually easy, since the brackets can stay on with the mower deck. So most of the installation is a one time only thing. Another thing that would make it quicker would be to order two more lift links and the special nuts so you could just remove the cotter keys and swap out the links rather than take the nuts on and off.

Gotta say, I really got spoiled with my bolens tubeframes. You can switch things back and forth in seconds!


----------



## KevinJD325

Sixchows,

We sure were close the other night when we started to install the blade. We both thought it didn't make any sense to remove the mower brackets that were bolted on. After all, every thing else attached with pins and clips. After I gave the directions to the neighbor it only took him 15 minutes on the floor to get the rig attached and on its way.

To say the least, the neighbor had a great time playing with his new toy. He must had spent 6hrs. on that thingt plowin the street, a couple neighbors drives, walks for his dogs and anything he though need to be clear of that 8" snow we got.

Thanks
Have a GREAT CHRISTMAS!!

Kevin


----------



## Topdj

http://www.sears.com/download/own/24412e.pdf

is this the same dozer


----------



## guest2

Looks to be an updated version. The only difference I see are the tabs on the L & R frame brackets have been removed.


----------



## steve645

Guest2......thanks for the dozer blade manual. could not find it anywhere


----------

